# Bmw Team Ptg Returns To Rolex Series Gt Competition In 2005



## tim330i (Dec 18, 2001)

*BMW TEAM PTG RETURNS TO ROLEX SERIES GT COMPETITION IN 2005 *
1/05/2005


Woodcliff Lake, NJ - January 5, 2005...BMW of North America, LLC announced today that BMW Team PTG will return to the Rolex Sports Car Series in 2005 with two all-new BMW M3s ready to defend its 2004 GT class championships.

2005 will mark BMW Team PTG's 10th season of competition with the BMW M3. Since 1995, BMW Team PTG has recorded 46 wins in nine years of North American sports car competition. Ten of those wins came in last season's sweep of the Rolex Series GT class Manufacturer, Driver and Team championships.

While GT class rules changes have required BMW Team PTG to construct new M3s for 2005, 2004 Rolex GT driver champion Bill Auberlen and Joey Hand will return to anchor BMW of North America's effort in the No. 21 M3. Veteran road racers, Chris Gleason and Ian James will join BMW Team PTG and co-drive the No. 22 M3.

The two new BMW M3s, painted in BMW Team PTG's traditional red, white and black livery, will be readied for this week's Daytona Test Days and the upcoming Rolex 24 at Daytona. The team will expand to race four BMW M3s in the second race of the season in March.

The third and fourth M3s will be sponsored by F1 Air and fly that company's blue and white colors. R.J. Valentine and Kelly Collins will drive the No. 17 F1 Air M3 and Tom Milner and Justin Marks will share the No. 16 F1 Air M3.

All eight Team PTG drivers will share the two BMW of North America BMW M3s at the Rolex 24 at Daytona, marking BMW Team PTG's seventh start at the classic endurance event.

Daytona Test Days will take place January 7th, 8th and 9th and the 14-race Rolex Sports Car Series will begin with 43rd Rolex 24 at Daytona on February 5-6.


----------



## Andy (Jul 16, 2003)

:thumbup: 




To bad Boris is leaving the team  I’m rooting for him to clean house in the Nextel Cup and show those good ‘ol boys how it’s done!!


----------



## BMWRacerITS (Mar 17, 2004)

Boris IS a good ol' boy.


----------



## Andy (Jul 16, 2003)

BMWRacerITS said:


> Boris IS a good ol' boy.


I agree 100%!! :thumbup:


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

Boris will be driving an M3 for Anchor racing :thumbup:


----------

